# Fremont walleye run



## fishing buddy (Jun 17, 2012)

Anyone got comments as to when along best rig to use in Fremont ??


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Just a simple Carolina rig with a floating jig head works well. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors (Jun 10, 2012)

I use the old lead head with a curly tail... works like a charm! The water needs to be fast like in the Maumee in order to get maximum action out of a carolina rigged floater.just my opinion... caught fish on both!


----------



## walleyeguy19 (Mar 13, 2011)

fishing buddy said:


> Anyone got comments as to when along best rig to use in Fremont ??


Usually a colorful floater/swirltail works well 3in swirltail with a 20in leader


----------



## Crest17cx (Jan 29, 2013)

I hear the run is best last half of March through first half of April. I was actually thinking about heading to Fremont this Saturday.... too early?


----------



## homerun (Nov 22, 2009)

From 40 years of experience, the best time is usually a week either side of April 12th. Last year was the earliest I remember but I've caught females until mid May some years.


----------



## fishing buddy (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks guys for all your help - see you on the river...


----------



## walleyeguy19 (Mar 13, 2011)

Crest17cx said:


> I hear the run is best last half of March through first half of April. I was actually thinking about heading to Fremont this Saturday.... too early?


This year I wouldent try it to the weather has a good 5 days in the high 40's maybe tords the end of the month.


----------



## Sarge189 (Sep 29, 2010)

What rod length works best on the Sandusky from bank or wading? Also what do you prefer ultra light rig, etc...

Happy Fishing to all see you on the water.


----------



## walleyeguy19 (Mar 13, 2011)

I went fishing yesterday no luck dident count on anything tho just wanted to cast my line. There was two other guys down there no luck for them either. The rivers low and clear. Maybe a few more warm days like this will spark the first run. Ill try next week p.s i heard from facebook some guy already caught one any information on this i would like to hear about!


----------



## walleyeguy19 (Mar 13, 2011)

Sarge189 said:


> What rod length works best on the Sandusky from bank or wading? Also what do you prefer ultra light rig, etc...
> 
> Happy Fishing to all see you on the water.


all depends on what your using carolina rig or just a lead jig with split shot. I prefer a longer rod with the carolina rig and a shorter with the lead jig


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

I also heard that there has been some caught 1 was surpose been to taken to MT but left thier site early this morning and ther is no update as of yet. Also heard that some one had 2 at buttonwood. I am pouring lead today getting ready incase I made need some never know as I am new to this river fishing.


----------



## fishing buddy (Jun 17, 2012)

Just looked at the USGS site they show flow at 1770 CFS and Temp. at 2.2 C., assuming all goes well will be there toward the end of next week.


----------



## walleyeguy19 (Mar 13, 2011)

Carolina rig


----------



## connect1 (Mar 11, 2013)

has the walleye started to bite in the sandusky river in fremont yet


----------



## walleyeguy19 (Mar 13, 2011)

yep ive seen a few


----------



## tmorrow (Feb 26, 2008)

I got two Saturday, saw two others pulled in. Was there for 5 1\2 hrs


----------



## connect1 (Mar 11, 2013)

What lure been working. Thought about some night crawlers. This is my first year for walleye so just trying to get some tips. Thanks


----------



## Joshb (Feb 1, 2011)

use a floating jig 3" twister or lead head with 3" twisters


----------



## connect1 (Mar 11, 2013)

do you use that with the 3 way swivel with a 1/2 ounce sinker on the other line?


----------

